# MySQL-Anleitung für Dummies



## Alfred_ (27. September 2006)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei meine Anwendungen von VB6( Access) auf VB.Net(MySQL) umzustellen. Die Datenanbindung und das Handling mit den Toolkits funktioniert, jedoch weniger bis gar nicht das Speichern etc.
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Anwendungsbeispiel(Link) für Dummies, denn das von Kofler angebotene Beispiel bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter (wer hat denn schon ein privates Bibliotheksprogramm?)
Danke und Grüße


----------

